# Will my pup be short or long coated?



## HBROW2 (4 mo ago)

I grew up with long coated German shepherds and now I wish for then back in my life. Both her parents r short but breeder has said the pups are long coated (mums mum has long hair)
I go to collect her at the weekend, in just hoping she is long coated that is what I want. What do you think long or short? (Pic of dad included mum is a lot alike) thankyou in advance


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

They don’t have the characteristic ear floofs of a long coat so I’m guessing they aren’t LC.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Don't see ear floofs, probably longer hair standard coats.

My standard short hair black GSDs were little fluff balls as pups.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

I don't think it matters what your dog looks like, he's your best friend and companion, who cares what he looks like?


----------



## Jordan_and_his_dog (7 mo ago)

Buckelke said:


> I don't think it matters what your dog looks like, he's your best friend and companion, who cares what he looks like?


Here here. And if it matters that much then get a dog from a litter you know will be LC?


----------



## Jordan_and_his_dog (7 mo ago)

Very gorgeous little polar bear either way!


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

They do look like little polar bears! 🐻‍❄

But I do not think they will be LC. Very cute indeed.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I don’t think so. Every long coat I’ve seen at 7 it 8 weeks was very obvious.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

OP if you’re collecting her this weekend (presumably at 8 weeks), then these photos must be quite old? pups appear closer to 4-5 weeks which can be harder to determine coat. if you’ve committed to her either way, then it is what it is….. but if a long coat is a deal breaker, then i’d move on. color alone suggest that this isn’t the most well bred (to gsd standard) litter anyway - which is more reason to move on but i digress. both parents need to carry the long coat gene to produce LC pups btw.

do you have photos of your previous LC’s?


----------

